# être dépassé par (la situation , les évènements...)



## luramire

*¡Buenas noches!*
*¿cómo se puede traducir al español  "être dépassé par la situation , les évènements..." : le gouvernement est/ a été  dépassé par le phénomène des bandes de jeunes. Il ne sait pas comment faire face à la violence...*
*Gracias por su ayuda.*


----------



## Domtom

-
Estar desbordado por la situación, los acontecimientos...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Estoy de acuerdo pero yo utilizaría el verbo ser y no estar.

"ha sido desbordado por los acontecimientos...."


----------



## tizón

"El Gobierno se ha visto desbordado por los acontecimientos...."

"La situación le ha superado" (no estoy muy segura)

Besets


----------



## Domtom

-


tizón said:


> "El Gobierno se ha visto desbordado por los acontecimientos...."
> 
> "La situación le ha superado" (no estoy muy segura)


 
Tizón, tu 1ª versión me parece perfecta, en cambio la 2ª no me acaba de "hacer el peso". Pero sí: _la situación es superior a sus fuerzas_.

Saludos


----------



## luramire

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## dorrego

El gobierno ha sido superado por...


----------



## Jorgedelavega

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour, comment traduiriez-vous l'expression " être dépasser par les évènements", merci


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Etre dépass*é* par les évènements

Se me ocurre *estar hundido* a falta de más respuestas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Estar (quedar) desbordado por los acontecimientos* o* las circunstancias.*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A menudo se dice solo: todo esto me supera, (tal cosa) le supera.
O: todo esto me puede.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorgedelavega

pues muchas gracias a todos, a pesar de no haber situado la expresion en un contexto, estoy muy satisfecho de las respuestas "hundido" o "me supera" que coresponden bien a lo que queria.
Muchas gracias a todos, Jorge


----------



## glicinia

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
hola:
estaba traduciendo un artículo sobre la huelga de transportes en Francia y me encontré con la frase "Il a nié que les syndicats soient dépassés par la base, interprétation faite par certains médias."
¿Podría alguien ayudarme a traducirla? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Montepinar

Yo diría superados, sobrepasados o desbordados
Saludos


----------



## francois

Hola,
Quizas falta la frase anterior .
Creo que quiere decir que les huelguitas ya no obedecían a sus dirigentes.


----------



## Mariest

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,

Encore moi  

l'adjectif "dépassée" dans la phrase suivante: La mère est dépassée par la situation.


Merci!


----------



## Conchita57

_La madre se siente/se ve superada por la situación._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Se suele utilizar la expresión: "la situación le desborda"

Mi propuesta.
La madre siente/nota que la situación le desborda.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Tina Iglesias said:


> Se suele utilizar la expresión: "la situación le desborda"
> 
> Mi propuesta.
> La madre siente/nota que la situación le desborda.


 
Me parece perfecta.

La que te ofrece Cochita también es muy buena.

Una variación sobre la respuesta de Tina:

La madre se siente/se encuentra desbordada por la situación.

Un saludo


----------



## Laureanne07

Bonjour!
Comment traduire en espagnol l'expression "*je suis dépassée par les évènements*"? dans le sens j'ai trop de travail, je n'arrive pas à m'en sortir...
merci d'avance


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Me desbordan los acontecimientos.*
Un saludo


----------

